# DMI2 changes anybody doing the "Fresh" routes?



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I know there aren't too many Miami drivers left around here but thought I would see if anyone is doing the new fresh routes out of the Wynwood location?

They just started it and of course it would have been nice to get some details about the change/program but only found out via news article and noticing the "fresh" designation on block offers.

Always thought it was a prime now service but they are offering 2, 3, 4, 6 and 8 hours blocks and lot's of them! 

Anyone have details on it? Route lengths? Is it a tipped service? Worth doing?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

They must be only offering Fresh to some drivers, probably the ones doing Logistics out of Miami Gardens, because I haven't seen or heard anything about blocks dropping for it and I do Prime Now getting 40 hours a week.

I know you don't get tips for Fresh but it sounds like it would be easy to get 40 hours with it and I don't think the mileage would be too bad since the warehouse is centrally located. I would do them if they offered them to me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeh, I'm logistics out of the gardens. 
These have been the ONLY blocks offered for the last 2 days, no standard warehouse routes so another quick change that I was unaware of. We were just getting back to being busy and able to work when you wanted. 

Unfortunately i'm 46 miles from the fresh warehouse and I can't see them being able to create a full 4 hour route of groceries? So, I can imagine
it's a lot of back and forth to the warehouse like you prime now guys with no tips. They also say they deliver as far as Ft lauderdale so mileage has to be way more than a standard logistics route. 

So, not ready to jump in just yet if at all. Hopefully some of the drivers will post their experiences.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Well seems it might have only been me or all the rest of the miami drivers are gone!? Guess I continue my own thread! 
Anyway.....contacted support and it seems without any input from me they switched my
delivery area to FFL2(new miami fresh warehouse). They said that I can switch back to DMI2 and are working on it.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Unless you are actually able to get a decent amount of hours from DMI2, I think you should at least give Fresh a shot and do a couple routes.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basmati said:


> Unless you are actually able to get a decent amount of hours from DMI2, I think you should at least give Fresh a shot and do a couple routes.


 Appreciate the input. I'm one of those drivers only looking for a couple blocks a week and do this part time. So, no interest in the 40hour week for me. Interestingly enough DMI2 was just picking up again and people were able to do multiple blocks a day if you wanted.

I had already decided to actually do a block this weekend at FFL2 to give it a shot thinking it would take some time for support to handle my switch request. But they've already asked me to clear my calendar and are handling it. 
I really had no interest in commuting to Wynwood and dealing with mostly Miami routes. I prefer to deliver north and west.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

The only drivers getting 40 hours per week out of UFL1 are those with rooted phones, and those with more than one driver account plus rooted phones. Hopefully that will change soon. Where is the Wynwood warehouse?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

krazo said:


> The only drivers getting 40 hours per week out of UFL1 are those with rooted phones, and those with more than one driver account plus rooted phones. Hopefully that will change soon. Where is the Wynwood warehouse?


 The address is 101 NE 23rd street 33137 (FFL2)

Support got me switched back to DMI2 already. So, happy about that.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm really surprised they didn't pull prime now drivers to do fresh. Like Krazo said, it is extremely over saturated with drivers on the platform. I'm able to get the 40 hours using a heavily over clocked rooted phone but I see a lot of blocks drop that I miss.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well seems it might have only been me or all the rest of the miami drivers are gone!? Guess I continue my own thread!
> Anyway.....contacted support and it seems without any input from me they switched my
> delivery area to FFL2(new miami fresh warehouse). They said that I can switch back to DMI2 and are working on it.


Interesting.... They just changed our Hot wheels to RFL3. We can still see both. For now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Basmati said:


> I'm really surprised they didn't pull prime now drivers to do fresh. Like Krazo said, it is extremely over saturated with drivers on the platform. I'm able to get the 40 hours using a heavily over clocked rooted phone but I see a lot of blocks drop that I miss.


 As usual with amazon they do things that don't make sense...at least to us. Sending out an email to existing drivers like they did when asking to be switched to Doral from miami gardens would have been nice. I had no desire to switch then or now.



UberPasco said:


> Interesting.... They just changed our Hot wheels to RFL3. We can still see both. For now.


 It would have been nice to have the option to work both but I got the canned response that you "can only work one delivery area at a time". Obviously you're services are out of the same warehouse, these were not.


----------

